# NOW WE Have Entered the Times Of The Messiah !



## Lowjack (Dec 26, 2015)

http://www.israeltoday.co.il/NewsItem/tabid/178/nid/28027/Default.aspx


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 2, 2016)

Lowjack said:


> http://www.israeltoday.co.il/NewsItem/tabid/178/nid/28027/Default.aspx



Yes very interesting. I hope some will get  real serious about a "new" look at Jesus. It will be difficult to articulate in their circle that Jesus was  "a  correct jewish prophet with his own followers" let alone the jewish messiah. We are talking centuries of mind-heart bending here--in my estimation.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jan 2, 2016)

This is inspiring.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 2, 2016)

I have always felt that it is essential that all should separate what is of God and what is of our history, our societies and cultures, even in our church--especially in our church. This is what Christians ask Jews to do, we should be prepared to do it also.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jan 2, 2016)

gordon 2 said:


> I have always felt that it is essential that all should separate what is of God and what is of our history, our societies and cultures, even in our church--especially in our church. This is what Christians ask Jews to do, we should be prepared to do it also.



Amen! Search the truth, and Iove one another.


----------

